# So why did we lose our Wed. & Sat. all day SOB hunting ?



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Who just decides ???

Where was the testimony ???

Was it the Govenor or Director of G&FD ???

You do know the Guides Assn has always been against this - (mainly did not want to hunt all day) - most I know never did - It kinda PIzzes me off cause I was in the forefront of trying it - (Got KL Kool to say he would like to try it in a letter and the letter was used & put in Dakota Country Magazine - Mitzel got Kool to do a interview & next thing they tried it (things were sure different back then) :roll:

I don't think that is why they don't come down like they used to :roll: Has more to do with weather (water levels & not making new rest areas) & food & overall pressure - But not just Wed. & Sat. - BUT WHO DO THEY LISTEN TO ???- why no compromise here ??? just give us Sat. ???


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

This was discussed at Advisory Board meetings bopth last December and in April of this year. Also at the meetings held in June I think???? They were asking for Testimony, and the general concensus was that while this was not the main reason the SOB's were not coming down like before, it was not helping. Yet people enjoyed being able to take there kids out Wed and Sat afternoon after Canadas. So that was the compromise that was struck.

About all I can tell you.

Tom


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Hey t - you have been a busy boy - looked over the plots book & that is a major amount of lands in one year - (still need more water ) :roll: but good job - just don't make more than 20,000 books & only give them to those with a ND drivers license :wink: maybe charge NR's an extra $50 to get a book :idea:


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Look around the new stuff in Nelson county. I think that is some of the best. I appreciate the thought Fetch. 60000 acres went over my desk this year. Major job. Tom


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Easily downloaded off the net.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Hey Fetch can you lend me $50.00?


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Teach me about FF & I might  (see my post on dog training @ FB) ???


----------



## Dave Owens (Nov 11, 2002)

The change to half day hunting is a good thing. It will definatly let the snows feed in the afternoon with out pressure.

My yard in Bismarck is boarded on 2 sides by a small lake. Every year several pairs nest in my yard and this year 36 hatched. They stayed around until the young could fly and then left in early August. Several days after the goose season opened the numbers of geese using the lake went from 0 to a hundred or more. These geese most likely came back off the river sand bars because of the hunting pressure. This happens every year.

Also since the river was opened to hunting of geese in the 90's the number of birds in the Bismarck area has dropped dramatically. Most are farther north by washburn where the river is closed. They stay there until December most years.

I truly believe the snows stay north because of pressure not weather. Look back at the average temps in the 1980's when ND held hundreds of thousands of geese by Oct 1 each year. When the limits went from 5 to 20 and the hunting pressure kicked into high gear the geese started to stay north. Some of this I believe was caused by the increase in vacationers hunting full weeks instead of weekends.

Remember all living things require food, water and rest. If you hunt the water they will leave. If they keep getting jumped in the fields they will leave. If they get jumped off the lake shore in the afternoons they will leave. The birds used come here to fatten up for a long migration south. Now they go where the living is a little eaisier.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Fetch I'm in the process of making some copies of some FF tapes and some general dog training tapes I have e-mail me your address and I'll send them to you. Unfortunately I'm functionally illiterate when it come to VCR'S so I have to get my brother to come over here and show me how to do it. I have rounded up the 2 vcrs and the blank tapes so I should be able to get it done this week. I was kiiding about the $50 of course.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Dave O,

Ditto, The ducks in the South Central part of the state used to be there much longer than now a days. They simply were not harrassed day after day after day. Most guys including NRs were pursuing them on the weekends and lettng them rest during the week. Now it's not uncommon to push the local ducks out of the area after one week.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

this is Ken & I at the Fuge on a similar topic

Well how about not allowing hunting until after 12:00 noon.Let them rest in the morning.That way us who really work for a living can get out on days other than Sat. and Sun.

That way you can scout in the morning and put out decoys in daylight,and see where evrybody is.

__________________
I totally agree Ken - I could skip the crack of dawn stuff for afternoon hunts any time & It would by far conserve more birds - scout in the am & hunt pm's - funny how set in ways folks become---plus I don't think many in charge really want input from real hunters


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Just the fact alone that there is no all day hunting on wednesdays and saturdays is ridiculous. It's only been around the last few years and I haven't seen any difference in bird activity. Two years ago we had snow geese south of I-94 for over a month during the fall. For one reason and for one reason alone....the WEATHER. Hunting pressure obviously does have something to do with when and where birds roost. Hunting them all day on two days of the week does not prevent birds from coming into the state any earlier or changing their flight path. There are two reasons for it, the main reason being the weather and the other would be a valid food supply.
For those that are against hunting all days 2 days a week, maybe we just shouldn't hunt them at all. If we are pushing them around in teh mornings they won't have anywhere to roost and they will never come into our state :eyeroll:


----------

